# Freightliner Fuel Truck Problems



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Our bulk fuel truck is at the shop and having issues. It's a 2014 model with 44,000 miles, just out of warranty. Apparently the EGR pump is having issues and the turbo went out.

I'm the new manager at a Coop so I don't drive the truck, but apparently when it was brand new the check engine light came on, took it to the dealership, got it fixed, then it came back on on the way back from the dealership. They said not to worry about it, so apparently it's been on ever since. Sounds pretty stupid to me.

We are looking at close to a $10,000 repair bill and we don't even know for sure if they have found whats wrong yet.

One day the driver said it all of a sudden wouldn't go more than 5 mph.

Our drive is very good about keeping up maintenance.

Like I said I'm new to the Coop so I don't know the full history, but it sounds like something that dealer should stand behind?

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If you find some proof that they said to ignore the check engine light that would go a long ways towards getting them to eat the cost.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If you're going to ignore a CE light for one reason, the problem becomes the possibility of something else going wrong and you blissfully expecting the reason the light is on is stricktly the original reason. So until you find out whether the current problem is the same as the original problem, it's hard to say who should be blamed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm glad I am not in your shoes, pull up a chair there might be a little finger pointing going on. Hopefully, you can find some (or a lot) documentation to help your position (as mlappin mentioned). A small thing the dealer should/would eat, but $10K, IDK.

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Where I work there are 6 2013-14 IH single axle dumps one is usually at IH getting fixed one spare at yard sometimes they can't keep 4 running all have less then 36000 miles . These newer motors suck they go into low power mode ,won't start ,misfire , computer problems, camshafts, you name it they justed wanted to replace a motor over some computer problem. I've been there for 3years now I run an older Hino that other than a relay in the battery box has not been a problem. I hear your pain.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Our bulk fuel truck is at the shop and having issues. It's a 2014 model with 44,000 miles, just out of warranty. Apparently the EGR pump is having issues and the turbo went out.
> I'm the new manager at a Coop so I don't drive the truck, but apparently when it was brand new the check engine light came on, took it to the dealership, got it fixed, then it came back on on the way back from the dealership. They said not to worry about it, so apparently it's been on ever since. Sounds pretty stupid to me.
> We are looking at close to a $10,000 repair bill and we don't even know for sure if they have found whats wrong yet.
> One day the driver said it all of a sudden wouldn't go more than 5 mph.
> ...


That's crazy....and we wonder what the REAL costs are of tier implementations. 
Pays to be green.....I bet it's got that "certified clean idle" decal with the cool hologram too....bunch of crap.

I wouldn't agree to pay them a dime unless they gave me a bill to get the truck running correctly....I'm not interested in parts swapping at that kinda cost


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

farmerbrown said:


> Where I work there are 6 2013-14 IH single axle dumps one is usually at IH getting fixed one spare at yard sometimes they can't keep 4 running all have less then 36000 miles . These newer motors suck they go into low power mode ,won't start ,misfire , computer problems, camshafts, you name it they justed wanted to replace a motor over some computer problem. I've been there for 3years now I run an older Hino that other than a relay in the battery box has not been a problem. I hear your pain.


Yeah when I was still driving a school bus I was GLAD I was in an old 91 International DT-466... that thing just ran forever (if you could get the mechanic to replace the water pump before it ate the radiator) and was reliable... those folks on the new buses-- nothing but problems...

All the new stuff was just junk... unreliable, problematic, and nobody could seem to fix them and get them to stay fixed...

Think my next truck is gonna be about 25 years old... I'm not interested in this new overpriced JUNK!

later! OL J R


----------

